# Please help with wheel bearings



## BumbleBee (29/8/16)

Hi guys, I'm stuck and need some help. 

Is there anyone in the Centurion area that knows anything about wheel bearings that can get me going. I have new bearings, hubs, disks and pads but just can't get everything together on my Hardbody.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

Sorry to hear that Buzz... I'm back in Durbs... plus I don't know diddly about bearings... hope you get sorted soon...


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry to hear that Buzz... I'm back in Durbs... plus I don't know diddly about bearings... hope you get sorted soon...


Thanks Rob, I've been moering things all day with no idea of what I'm doing


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks Rob, I've been moering things all day with no idea of what I'm doing



Sorry man... 

Calling any vehicle experts! Please help Buzz Guy!


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

If anyone can assist @BumbleBee - please try. 

What he has done for this community is nothing short of amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/8/16)

Not many people check the off topic section. Maybe just this once bump it to the Vape Discussions section.
It's a friend in need and I'm sure we can bend the rules for once

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (29/8/16)

What help is needed? Perhaps post it in another forum and where someone will be able to come help you

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/8/16)

Hi Guys
Looks like there may be some success now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi Guys
> Looks like there may be some success now



Oh happy days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/16)

We bliksemed the kak out of these things for two days, I think we're winning 




Thanks for the input guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (30/8/16)

@BumbleBee , me and @Casper just went through the same thing on both on my wifes' Sabre and @Casper 's bakkie. What exactly is it that you are sukkeling with?


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

Yup if your bearings are shot it takes a big hammer and screw to bash the thing out. Least you got it


----------



## Clouder (30/8/16)

On my Nissan Sabre I did the following myself:

Discs, Brake Pads, CVs, Wheel Bearings, Tie Rod Ends, Ball Joints.

I also removed the front knuckles and lower control arms and cleaned and painted them again. 

The bearings and the ball joints had to be pressed out at 9 Ton per sq inch pressure. You can moer it until you're 65, it won't come out.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/8/16)

Clouder said:


> @BumbleBee , me and @Casper just went through the same thing on both on my wifes' Sabre and @Casper 's bakkie. What exactly is it that you are sukkeling with?


It all started with this....




This was installed by a professional exactly 1 year ago, judging by the look if that crack it must have happened when or shortly after it was put in. The hub was also completely knackered inside so we decided to just do both hubs, discs and pads. We had issues getting the new bearings into the new hubs, once we had everything in the right caliper jammed up so we stripped that down too and cleaned it up, one of the little shaft guide thingies had seized up, probably because it got a groot skrik when it saw the fat new discs 

But, all this moering and a few interesting blisters and bloody knuckles later we arrived back home safely at around 3am this morning, was a slow drive because the bakkie's steering kinda has a mind of it's own now, still need to retighten the nuts and do alignment.

Thank you to everyone that offered advice and assistance, even the positive thoughts helped

Reactions: Like 1


----------

